# Echolot mieten/ausleihen



## honeybee (15. Oktober 2006)

Unser Echo hat gestern definitiv den Geist aufgegeben.

Ein neues ist zwar in Planung aber die Entscheidung bzw. die Auswahl ist riesig.
Nun suchen wir für eine Woche ein portables Gerät zur Miete, da wir einen Neukauf nicht überstürzen wollen.

Weis evtl. jemand, wo man Echos GÜNSTIG und ohne riesige Kautionssumme KURZFRISTIG ausleihen kann? Idealerweise ein X-125, da wir das auch ins Auge gefasst haben.....

Über Info´s wäre ich sehr dankbar.


----------



## Volker2809 (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Echolot mieten/ausleihen*

Hallo Honeybee, 

ich hatte mir vor 2 Jahren auch mal ein Echolot für Norwegen ausgeliehen, allerdings bin ich mit dem Teil nicht richtig zurecht gekommen. Aber ich stell Dir mal den Link von dem Verleiher ein:

http://www.bauer-elektronik.com/produkte/mietecholot.htm

Das mit dem Versand des Echolots hat tadellos geklappt. Die Preise fand ich allerdings schon etwas heftig. 

Dann hab ich mal in Google den hier gefunden:

http://www.echolotverleih.de/13626.html

Vielleicht nützen Dir die Links. 

Hab es zwar schon einige mal hier im Board geschrieben, aber ich wiederhole mich gerne: Beim Fishermans Partner in Neumarkt gibt es das Cuda 168 als Portable Version für 139,-- Euro all inklusive. Da lohnt sich u.U. ein Mieten nicht mehr.


----------



## dtnorway (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Echolot mieten/ausleihen*



Volker2809 schrieb:


> Hallo Honeybee,
> 
> ich hatte mir vor 2 Jahren auch mal ein Echolot für Norwegen ausgeliehen, allerdings bin ich mit dem Teil nicht richtig zurecht gekommen. Aber ich stell Dir mal den Link von dem Verleiher ein:
> 
> ...



Von dem lass mal die Finger.
Auch wenn Du es nur mieten willst, taugt nix. Ich habe so eines mal käuflich erworben. Ja, ja man war jung und dumm.

Gruß dtnorway


----------



## honeybee (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Echolot mieten/ausleihen*

Danke ersteinmal für die Antworten

Die Seite von Echolotverleih kannte ich schon. Nur habe ich vorher nie etwas von der Firma gehört und einfach mal so in Vorkasse 200 Eus hinblättern, ich weis nicht.....

Wir haben uns nun doch dazu entschlossen gleich selber ein X-125 zu kaufen.

Trotzdem nochmal Danke für die Tip´s.


----------



## Ossipeter (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Echolot mieten/ausleihen*

Hast du es schon gekauft? Nimm wenn möglich das 128DF. Geht tiefer!


----------



## honeybee (16. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Echolot mieten/ausleihen*

Ich brauchs doch ned so Tief. Ist nur hier für die Talsperre.....


----------



## Volker2809 (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Echolot mieten/ausleihen*



dtnorway schrieb:


> Von dem lass mal die Finger.
> Auch wenn Du es nur mieten willst, taugt nix. Ich habe so eines mal käuflich erworben. Ja, ja man war jung und dumm.
> 
> Gruß dtnorway


 
Wie bereits geschrieben hatte ich auch Probleme mit dem Echolot klarzukommen. Hab mir mittlerweile aus den USA eins mitgenommen von Eagle und bin damit super zufrieden.


----------



## Rogyoga (17. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Echolot mieten/ausleihen*

Ich locke mir mal ein!!#h
Wenn aus der USA dann wo ..bitte um Adressen..
Überlege ob ich ein Lowrance oder Eagle von drüben bestellen soll!!
Vielleicht kann jemand einen Tip geben..
Gruss R


----------



## Volker2809 (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Echolot mieten/ausleihen*

Also ich hab meins in Orlando bei Bass Pro gekauft. Ist ein Eagle Fishfinder 320 und kostete vor einem Jahr ca. 170,- Dollar bzw. rund 130,--Euro. Aktuell sind die Preise natürlich niedriger. Bei Bass Pro kostet das Teilchen derzeit nur noch 149,-- Dollar. Hier mal ein Link:

http://www.basspro.com/servlet/catalog.TextId?hvarTextId=45172&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SearchResults

Wie gesagt, ich hab es mir aus dem Urlaub mitgenommen und hab mir die Versandkosten gespart. 
Die Sprache kannst Du im Menü auf Deutsch ändern. Ansonsten hatte ich keinerlei Probleme bisher. Was aber nicht bedeutet, dass ich den Import von den Echoloten aus USA empfehle. Die Garantieansprüche sind nicht wie in Deutschland und bei Problemen müsstest Du ggf. das Gerät nach USA senden, was aufgrund der Versandkosten teuer werden kann und lange Wartezeiten bringen kann. 
Ich hab auch lange überlegt ob ich es aus USA mitnehmen soll, aber dann hab ich mich aufgrund des günstigen Preises doch entschlossen. Eine weitere Adresse in USA ist cabelas.com wo ich auch schon ein paar mal Angelsachen geordert habe. Der Versand ist dort oft etwas günstiger.


----------



## Rogyoga (18. Oktober 2006)

*AW: Echolot mieten/ausleihen*

Hallo Volker 2809,
vielen dank..!!
Gruss Rogyoga


----------

